# Tools



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

You will find that most use either klein or craftsman screw drivers. Many say Kleins are the way to go but think the quality is slipping a little, other say craftsman are not the best quality but you cant beat the no questions asked warranty. You will soon find out that tools have many alternative uses. 

I use Klein kleins, *****, needlenose, screwdrivers, nutdrivers, wire strippers etc... and channellock channel locks... Everything in my bag is mainly klein other than a couple craftsman screw drivers I have strictly for beating tools...


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

cool trying to make up a tool list


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a TON of sections on here about tool lists (do a search or check the threads under the tools and equipment thread..... I would go through and list mine, but plenty of others have already done so... I would start off with a Klein 11 in 1 (includes flat head, phillips, torque, square tip, and 1/4" - 5/6 - 3/8" nut drivers), 2 pair of 430 channel locks, kleins, *****, wire strippers, torpedo level with rare earth magnets, utility knife, volt tick and tape measure. That will cost you about $100-$120 but will be good enough to get you going until you get a few checks... Good Luck!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Littlejim82 said:


> cool trying to make up a tool list


Doesn't your employer have a required-tools list?

Here's mine:

*No experience*:
Tool belt
Tool pouch
Parts pouch
Wire strippers
Linesman pliers
Diagonal cutting pliers
Needle nose pliers
Straight screwdriver
#2 Phillips screwdriver
Hammer
25ft. tape measure
9" magnetic torpedo level

*3 Months*:
12" Arc-joint (ChannelLock) pliers
Plug-in GFCI receptacle tester
Nut drivers ¼" and 5/16" 
Retractable utility knife

*6 Months*:
Nut driver 3/8" 
Conduit reamer screwdriver
Allen wrench sets Fractional & Metric
Cordless drill w/ 2 batteries 12V minimum

*1 Year*:
Bypass wire cutters
Current edition of NEC
Calculator

*2 Years*:
Volt/Ohm Meter
VB2 and VB10 Lenox UniBits

*3 Years*:
100’ steel measuring tape
1" Concrete chisel
Amp meter

*4 Years*:
Cordless Reciprocating Saw


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I like how you break down your tool requirements 480 - i worked for an outfit and the tool list was the same for a FNG to the oldest hand i've ever worked next to (73 and still butchering jobs) 
?what is a bypass wire cutter ? this? http://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/529466


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> ?what is a bypass wire cutter ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Doesn't your employer have a required-tools list?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


 
Nothing personal but, those should be contractor supplied items, they are consumables. But then again I'm Union.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nothing personal but, those should be contractor supplied items, they are consumables.


If it's their tool, chances are they'll take far better care of it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If it's their tool, chances are they'll take far better care of it.


This is for sure!

~Matt


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nothing personal but, those should be contractor supplied items, they are consumables. But then again I'm Union.



I agree. All power tools are to be supplied by the Company including battery power tools as well. However there many ties I wished I had my battery drill at times.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Rong said:


> I agree. All power tools are to be supplied by the Company including battery power tools as well. However there many ties I wished I had my battery drill at times.


I never had a contractor supply a cordless tool, only corded. I have always carried my own cordless drill and sawzall though because of preference.


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was looking at the tool bag section that veto pro pac tool bags looks awesome.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

They're very nice, and heavy duty. They're also heavy and pricey, but they'll last you a long time.


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

do know of any bag that is cheaper I saw the CLC bag


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

The CLC bag is definately cheaper but still made well and will definately fit anything you need and will be using..... $50 vs. $120-$175 for the Veto.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Chicagoguy said:


> The CLC bag is definately cheaper but still made well and will definately fit anything you need and will be using..... $50 vs. $120-$175 for the Veto.


I've got all of my precision screw drivers, and meters in one of the CLC bags and it holds up very well for me, but then again it only comes out of the truck and then into PLC cabinets usually not a lot of wear can happen in it's range of work. :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

dowmace said:


> I've got all of my precision screw drivers, and meters in one of the CLC bags and it holds up very well for me, but then again it only comes out of the truck and then into PLC cabinets usually not a lot of wear can happen in it's range of work. :laughing:


I think the biggest advantage of the CLC bag over the Veto is the middle compartment. I kept the two laptops I use for control systems in the middle and there was plenty of room for cables, code keys and power cords.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I think the biggest advantage of the CLC bag over the Veto is the middle compartment. I kept the two laptops I use for control systems in the middle and there was plenty of room for cables, code keys and power cords.


Why two laptops? Is this because of Communication port confliction on different programming software?


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

I think veto is anice bag but clc does have a big middle part is cheaper to


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Kletis said:


> Why two laptops? Is this because of Communication port confliction on different programming software?


The one I started with has so much in it that it was getting slow so I removed some programs and started using another laptop as well.


----------



## Animal (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey 480, what size holes can the VB10 drill? It's not listed on their product page, unless I'm missing something (http://www.lenoxtools.com/enUS/Product/VARI-BIT_STEP_DRILL_BITS.html)


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Animal here's the one I use most often: VB-2 . It'll cut from nothing up to a 1'' hole, which is big enough for 3/4'' connectors.
If you need bigger than that you can get this size . I've got both of those and with the 2 you're well covered.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Animal said:


> Hey 480, what size holes can the VB10 drill? It's not listed on their product page, unless I'm missing something (http://www.lenoxtools.com/enUS/Product/VARI-BIT_STEP_DRILL_BITS.html)http://www.lenoxtools.com/enUS/Product/VARI-BIT_STEP_DRILL_BITS.html)http://www.lenoxtools.com/enUS/Product/VARI-BIT_STEP_DRILL_BITS.html)


It looks to be the same as VB11. Maybe I have an old number.


----------



## Animal (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys! picked up the vb11 today. they didn't have the vb2 in stock, will have to look around for it.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Use the vb11 for a little bit, you may find you don't need the vb2.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe it's just me but there is no way in hell I would pay $100 for two bits to use on a jobsite where I'm an employee. The only way I supply a tool not not my list is when it saves me carpal tunnel problems or just makes my life easier.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

what rk said x 2


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

A lot of guys on my crew here in the 106 have their own Roto-Split. A guy from L.U. 56 was working with us, and he said he couldn't believe how many guys had their own roto split. 

I guess if the contractor only supplies one for the crew, who wants to fight over it, or wait for it, or have somebody else come and take it when you will just need it again in 5 minutes.

Then again, the contract does say that we are required to supply ourselves with the tools on the list, but NOT LIMITED to those tools.
It also says that the contractor shall supply all other tools necessary.

So, I suppose there is a lot of room for interpretation with the words 'not limited to' and 'all other tools necessary'.

I say if the Roto Split is not on the list and it is necessary to cut MC and AC cable and flex conduit, the contractor should supply them. I haven't seen a contractor-supplied roto split in my 3 months yet. (I realize there are other methods of cutting: diagonals, hacksaw, but are they 'approved'?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> A lot of guys on my crew here in the 106 have their own Roto-Split. A guy from L.U. 56 was working with us, and he said he couldn't believe how many guys had their own roto split.
> 
> I guess if the contractor only supplies one for the crew, who wants to fight over it, or wait for it, or have somebody else come and take it when you will just need it again in 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Actually I have been told before that Roto Splitters are not approved method of stripping flex. They make an uneven cut that has a point and can be extremely sharp whereas a hacksaw and ***** supposedly does not. I've heard it from numerous sources and still don't understand why it really matters what I strip it off with because it's obviously going to be sharp


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

dowmace said:


> Actually I have been told before that Roto Splitters are not approved method of stripping flex. They make an uneven cut that has a point and can be extremely sharp whereas a hacksaw and ***** supposedly does not. I've heard it from numerous sources and still don't understand why it really matters what I strip it off with because it's obviously going to be sharp


I have used dikes, hack saw and roto, I dislike the roto to slow for me, I prefer tin snips. And everyone that uses a hacksaw swears all other methods violate the laws of nature, roto splitters swear other methods violate basic laws of physics and those of us that use dikes and tin snips say go Sc**w youself. What ever floats you boat.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

dowmace said:


> Actually I have been told before that Roto Splitters are not approved method of stripping flex. They make an uneven cut that has a point and can be extremely sharp whereas a hacksaw and ***** supposedly does not. I've heard it from numerous sources and still don't understand why it really matters what I strip it off with because it's obviously going to be sharp


You dont 'strip' flex, or FMC. You cut it. My prefered method is a sawzall. for MC I use the roto split, ***** or the klein MC cutter.

~Matt


----------



## Animal (Jan 25, 2008)

Are you required to use anti-short bushings to protect the wires from the MC armor in the US? It's necessary in Canada... that way, even if there's a sharp edge from the cut, it's still not a major risk.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Animal said:


> Are you required to use anti-short bushings to protect the wires from the MC armor in the US? It's necessary in Canada... that way, even if there's a sharp edge from the cut, it's still not a major risk.


Not required by the NEC, It basically says to do what the MFG suggests. I use a brand that says using the redheads is not necessary, however I use them for every termination.

~Matt


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

you guys should throw those channel locks away and get a couple sets of knipex cobras. theyre the best pliers out there imo.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> you guys should throw those channel locks away and get a couple sets of knipex cobras. theyre the best pliers out there imo.


Agreed. I love my knipex pliers. But I wouldn't throw away a good set of channel locks.:no:


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

In New York the tool list is 
linesmans pliers
two slotted screw drivers (big and small)
one philips 
a pair of chanelocks
one flashlight
one hammer
one hacksaw
one level and a pair of strippers
and a pair of heavy duty work gloves...
we wouild get abused if we put power tools in a toolbag. thats considered "shop tools"
spin tights, wrenches, even rotosplits are supplied by the employers. 
a good tester is your responsibility as well.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Local 106 in western NY is a little different than that list.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone tried the Knipex or Snap-On linesmans?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*I have knipex lineman and Alligator pliers*

Knipex linemans here. Knipex recently added the 09-series of lineman pliers, they call their "American-style lineman pliers". The -09 series is nearly identical in size to Kleins.

(Seems like Knipex and Wiha call their other lineman pliers 'combination pliers'. The head is narrower, and they're only 8" (European-style), not 9.5" American-style).

The Knipex 09 series 9.5" is extremely well-made. Excellent steel, hardened properly. The handles have a slightly different shape than Kleins, but I like them (both actually). Knipex has standard red grips, blue-and-red comfort grips, and 1000V red-and-yellow insulated grips (this is the one that I have). 09 08 240

Knipex know how to make pliers. Period. That is their specialty, pliers are where they focus their attention.

I recommend AK Tools www.aktoolsonline.com

good prices, fast shipping


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The Knipex grips look pretty fat...how do they fit in your back pocket?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> In New York the tool list is
> spin tights, wrenches, even rotosplits are supplied by the employers.
> a good tester is your responsibility as well.


Define "New York"


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> In New York the tool list is
> linesmans pliers
> two slotted screw drivers (big and small)
> one philips
> ...


"a pair of chanelocks" as in 2 of them? I have seen one list here before that only requested one... now how the heck do you tighten conduit with 1!?

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> "a pair of chanelocks" as in 2 of them? I have seen one list here before that only requested one... now how the heck do you tighten conduit with 1!?
> 
> ~Matt


How do you wear 'a pair of pants'? :001_huh:


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> The Knipex grips look pretty fat...how do they fit in your back pocket?


They are just as thick as as the journeyman series pliers from klein. A bit on the beefy side but in my opinion perfect for holding onto something tight so you don't bust up your hand trying to get a death grip on something (like you would with a dipped grip style of channel lock).


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I was just getting ready to order a pair or Knipex's but they don't sell a pair with a crimper . Ohh well.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree that the grips on my Knipex 9.5" insulated lineman pliers 09 08 240 are similar in texture and size to Kleins Journeyman series. (Good grip, but not so grippy that they stick to a pocket).

And if the Knipex had arrived with a crimper, I would probably use it, but I wouldn't throw away my Klein cutter/crimper.

The Ideal 9.5" Insulated lineman pliers grips are a bit larger, and have superb grip, but kinda stick to pockets, and are sort of square-ish at the ends of the grips, these features making it a bit difficult to insert and remove from a pocket (just for comparison on grips).


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> How do you wear 'a pair of pants'? :001_huh:


They really should be called a pair of legs. Sometimes the english language isnt very descriptive. Shouldnt a W be called a doublevee?

I tightened a conduit fitting with 1 channellock plier today. I actually got it pretty tight.

~Matt


----------



## prashant (Sep 24, 2008)

_*This site has good price for many products. I have used it many time. *__*http://www.thehardwarecity.com/*_


http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?p=40194#post40194


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

prashant said:


> _*This site has good price for many products. I have used it many time. *__*http://www.thehardwarecity.com/*_


those look like pretty cheap tools there.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

so is each half of a pliers really a *PLIER*, and two makes a pair of pliers?

What do you call one channellocks? A pair of pliers?

What do you call two channellocks? A pair of pliers? :blink::001_huh:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

prashant said:


> _*This site has good price for many products. I have used it many time. *__*http://www.thehardwarecity.com/*_


That place has a bunch of junk. No thanks.


----------

